# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  chào các bác , chào anh CKD

## cnclaivung

anh CKD, nếu anh có về Đồng Tháp anh mua hộ em 2 con công suất của BOB.. em đấu dây như hương dẩn của bác empty đã bị nỗ 2 cái BOB luôn rồi, vẫn chạy được bình thường nhưng không điều khiển được spin+BT, cảm biến.
thank anh

----------


## ahdvip

sáng ra thấy tin nhắn trên diễn đàn nên alo cho anh mà có thấy bắt máy đâu. Có gì anh cứ alo em chỉ cho nhanh chứ anh inbox nhiều khi em bận nên không xem được, với lại trả lời trên đó lâu lắm

----------


## emptyhb

Hướng dẫn nào vậy bác? bác đừng đổ oan cho em nhé.

Bob em post bên tgcnc là Planet CNC USB, bác có vấn đề rồi đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## cnclaivung

ko. em ko nói bác chỉ dẩn sai đâu, mà em thấy nó cũng gần giống với cái BOB em đang sài mà,  chắc còn nguyên do khác, nỗ ngay con công xuất chổ gần ngõ 24vol ý, chắc do nguồn lỡm...hic. bác Đức.. xin lỗi bác, máy móc ồn quá e ko nghe bác gọi...vậy bác có cứu được ko em gữi lên, em chịu hết tốn phí nhé
http://www.thegioicnc.com/forum/thre...html#post90474

----------


## cnclaivung

biến tần best được bác Mộc chỉ dẩn cận thận em test chạy ok, mới đầu em lắp y như bác chỉ điều khiển ok, ngon lành, nhưng nó hay loại là chổ khi mình stop thì spinl nó vẫn chạy ko chịu ngừng, soi thấy đèn led p2 và p3 sáng hoắc ko chớp. ,,khoản 1h thì bóp ..tim em rụng rời...hic...lấy cái của bác Hung đấu vào...vừa bật nguồn ...bóp...thôi xong

----------


## linhdt1121

Con đó cs gì đâu hả bác,con đó ổn áp 5v hay 12v thường mà, 7805 hay 7812 có thể là 2576 . E chưa dùng nên ko chính xác nó là gì.
Báo tháo ra rồi mang ra của hàng sửa đồ điện tử dân dụng nào chả có, nhanh còn có cái chơi chứ đợi đê khi nào
Còn VFD bác phải setup để nó nhận tiến hiệu ngoài thì mới đk đc chứ, ko phải bác cứ vặn triết áp nó quay mà gắn vào BOB nó cũng quayđc đâu

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## CKD

Cái BOB có bao xèng đâu mà sửa bác. Chưa nói gởi lên gởi xuống là bao công sức & chi phí nữa. Kèo kiểu này em không dám đu.

Nội tính tới chuyện linh kiện không có. Chạy ra Nhật Tảo, lụm giúp bác 2 con đó là em ngán rồi.
Việc mang vác về LV thì tiện đường em ghé qua gởi bác thôi.
Cụ chịu khó chạy qua Sadec mua xem có không?

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## CKD

Cách khác để dùng là bác kiếm cái adapter 12V. Đâu vào cái ngỏ 12V out của BOB thì dùng được.

Mà nó nổ con này e là bị chập chạm gì đó mới nổ. Mà nổ cùng lúc 2 cái BOB thì chắc là nguyên nhân gì rồi. Không phải tại BOB đâu. Em dùng tới giờ chắc vài chục cái kiểu này rồi, chưa nổ gì hết.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

em cũng chả biết con đó gọi là , cơ mà nó nỗ tét ra luôn rồi....

----------


## cnclaivung

em đấu y như này

----------

